# 'Queensbury Queens'



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2018)

A nice front page scoop, for the titular club, in this mornings _*'Yorkshire Post*_', plus a carry-over on page 7




http://www.queensburyqueenscc.co.uk/index.html

Conversely, is it allowable nowadays, to have a women only club?
Bearing in mind, all the kerfuffle, that went on with that Male Voice Choir, of retired Policemen, recently, when the (or was it, Assistant) Chief Constable withdrew permission to use the word 'Constabulary' in the choirs name


----------



## mjr (23 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Conversely, is it allowable nowadays, to have a women only club?


Yes and you can even get government funding for it (Brutish Cycling for Breeze). That's been discussed a few times before. BC argue that cycling is imbalanced 2:1 male:female so discrimination is allowable to fix that. They put out various reports on their progress and how many women have participated in their single-sex events... but the Active People Survey shows no significant change in the imbalance yet, possibly because a fair proportion of those participating seem to be coming from existing groups and viewing it as extra support rather than outreach. Maybe that's how BC views it too - then the argument is that the continuing imbalance means BC should get more public money to keep on doing something which seems not to work. 

Meanwhile, their mixed local groups don't officially discriminate but do shoot like set the women off last and continue asking "the wives" to supply tea and cakes for events; and at the top competitive level, BC rejected the Women's Tour application for extra days, the latest thing to add on to Nicole Cooke's autobiography and Commons Select Committee written submission. And don't even start looking at the continuing BC attitude to what one of their coaches famously called "wobblies and gimps" - maybe if they carry on ignoring that, they'll get more money to do nothing useful about that too


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2018)

They're a popular club and link closely to another club that's officially mixed but tends to be men-only. Nice kit and lovely members.


----------



## PMarkey (6 May 2018)

Well they managed to get my wife out on a bike (she has two now ) and they gave her a massive amount of support through our youngest child's long illness with cancer and have been a solid dependable rock for her to fall back on since his death last year , a really nice group of people and I am forever in their debt .

Paul


----------

